

Twitter finally flicks the switch on 10,000 character DMs - davidbarker
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2015/aug/12/twitter-finally-unlimited-direct-messages-dm

======
greenyoda
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10049137](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10049137)

